# Ordered a copy of the 1937 Roadmaster catalogue



## OhioJones (Aug 25, 2015)

Fella had several left. Fleabay, but of course. As soon as it arrives I will be more than happy to scan it and share. My way of giving back. 
Thanks

Ohio


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 25, 2015)

Did you buy the book from SM2501 on eBay? That's Scott McCaskey, Cabe owner.


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 25, 2015)

I have that 37 copy as well which I bought from Scott. It has the RMS "bug eye" on the front cover. It's a pretty nice reprint.

I would really like to see some scans of the 38 catalog. Does anyone have one to share?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2015)

As the owner of a "Bug Eye" the cat is a must have. I, too, would like to see a '38 catalog. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Aug 26, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> Did you buy the book from SM2501 on eBay? That's Scott McCaskey, Cabe owner.




He got the original from me.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 26, 2015)

That's a rare bird for sure. The last original 37 RMS catalog I've seen sold in excess of $500.00
I wonder how many of those are floating around?


----------



## catfish (Aug 26, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> That's a rare bird for sure. The last original 37 RMS catalog I've seen sold in excess of $500.00
> I wonder how many of those are floating around?




Not too many.


----------



## bikiba (Aug 26, 2015)

OhioJones said:


> Fella had several left. Fleabay, but of course. As soon as it arrives I will be more than happy to scan it and share. My way of giving back.
> Thanks
> 
> Ohio



    maybe it is just me, but all the documentation shld be scanned and shared. If someone buys a doc for say 200... everyone shld chip in let that guy keep the original and then he scans it and makes it public from then on. Everyone benefits. and thank you... tht is a nice thing you are doing for the hobby


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 26, 2015)

Paper archive:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Instructions-Schematics-Non-Discussion-Thread


----------



## chitown (Aug 26, 2015)

bikiba said:


> maybe it is just me, but all the documentation shld be scanned and shared.




I'm also quite the anti-lit-hoarding advocate myself. It should ALL be in a library/online/with searchable text/FREE! The originals are where the value is as far as collecting, but because some of these are so rare, making copies and selling for profit is not only common it's as old as the hobby is itself. Never mind the copyright laws, what about freedom of information in a supposed free society. Basically censorship enforced by the "lucky" few who have access to them. Making these rare publications only available for sale is instrumental in so much misinformation about our hobby. 

To all those making money off of literature and/or hoarding literature: Sorry if this offends you in any way as it is not meant to be an attack on your source of income but rather plead to your sense of what is right.  And what I feel is right is for them to be scanned and available to the public. I hope the days of catalog collections being sold as profit are numbered. I understand that some of these are valuable because they are very rare. Great, keep the originals and laugh at us poor souls who have to look at scans to get our information on these machines. All the hobby needs is for Uncle Leon to call G00GLE and have them scan his mountain of lit and the market would be gone. So a shout out to our beloved Uncle to bust a move and give the hobby what it so desperately needs... CORRECT INFORMATION!


----------



## catfish (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm not offended. But I do have close to $10,000.00 in original bicycle lit that I have bought in the last 25 years. So if people want to start sending me money, I'll scan it all an post it on the CABE.  




chitown said:


> I'm also quite the anti-lit-hoarding advocate myself. It should ALL be in a library/online/with searchable text/FREE! The originals are where the value is as far as collecting, but because some of these are so rare, making copies and selling for profit is not only common it's as old as the hobby is itself. Never mind the copyright laws, what about freedom of information in a supposed free society. Basically censorship enforced by the "lucky" few who have access to them. Making these rare publications only available for sale is instrumental in so much misinformation about our hobby.
> 
> To all those making money off of literature and/or hoarding literature: Sorry if this offends you in any way as it is not meant to be an attack on your source of income but rather plead to your sense of what is right.  And what I feel is right is for them to be scanned and available to the public. I hope the days of catalog collections being sold as profit are numbered. I understand that some of these are valuable because they are very rare. Great, keep the originals and laugh at us poor souls who have to look at scans to get our information on these machines. All the hobby needs is for Uncle Leon to call G00GLE and have them scan his mountain of lit and the market would be gone. So a shout out to our beloved Uncle to bust a move and give the hobby what it so desperately needs... CORRECT INFORMATION!


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes, I did order it from him. 

As nice as seeing photo's and such online can be, I really wanted, no...I really needed a hard copy to sit and browse/reference. 

I could not agree more with sharing such things. I have taken away so much more from you than i could ever return. Each night after arriving home from the shop I look forward to spending time here learning from all of you. Without such literature many of the specifics would be lost over time. 

It seems that the '38 cat must be a difficult one to lay hands on...? I will keep my eyes wide while out and about each weekend. One of us will eventually cross paths with it. 

I will scan and upload to the appropriate thread which i believe already exists(?) upon arrival of my cat.


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 26, 2015)

catfish said:


> I'm not offended. But I do have close to $10,000.00 in original bicycle lit that I have bought in the last 25 years. So if people want to start sending me money, I'll scan it all an post it on the CABE.





How much for copies of CWC material? Looking for a legitimate price. I understand that your time collecting is worth some $$$. Just curious.


----------



## slick (Aug 26, 2015)

I would love to buy all the catalogs and sales ads i can. How about showing one in the for sale section for a set price and taking orders of them printed in color. Give 7-10 days so everyone sees the thread, have them pay, then print them out and ship them. Happy on all ends. Do one a month. Something of that sort. Anybody else thing its s good idea?


----------



## bikiba (Aug 26, 2015)

catfish said:


> I'm not offended. But I do have close to $10,000.00 in original bicycle lit that I have bought in the last 25 years. So if people want to start sending me money, I'll scan it all an post it on the CABE.



 I think you should name your price. Just making up numbers .... If you have stuff that cost say $20... and you want $40 I will gladly send you $10 for the greater good and I am sure 3 others would too.


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 26, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Paper archive:
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Instructions-Schematics-Non-Discussion-Thread




......Kazinga!.......


----------



## catfish (Aug 26, 2015)

bikiba said:


> I think you should name your price. Just making up numbers .... If you have stuff that cost say $20... and you want $40 I will gladly send you $10 for the greater good and I am sure 3 others would too.




I spent over $100 for two catalogs this month alone. From other CABERs.


----------



## catfish (Aug 26, 2015)

OhioJones said:


> How much for copies of CWC material? Looking for a legitimate price. I understand that your time collecting is worth some $$$. Just curious.




All of that stuff is long gone.


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 26, 2015)

catfish said:


> I spent over $100 for two catalogs this month alone. From other CABERs.




Purchasing original copies and copies is a bit different. You know this better than most i would imagine. With that said, i am going to leave this one alone and respect that maybe prying for this stuff, regardless of price, is not right.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 26, 2015)

Okay, lemme get this straight...
You buy a reprint catalogue from a seller on eBay who happens to be the owner of this site, then you publish the pages here, thwarting his business?
First of all, nothing is really free, libraries are supported by tax dollars, this very place called the CABE is free to us as long as we pay the electrical bill and and ISP, but guess who it's not free to?
Chris


----------



## catfish (Aug 26, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> Okay, lemme get this straight...
> You buy a reprint catalogue from a seller on eBay who happens to be the owner of this site, then you publish the pages here, thwarting his business?
> First of all, nothing is really free, libraries are supported by tax dollars, this very place called the CABE is free to us as long as we pay the electrical bill and and ISP, but guess who it's not free to?
> Chris




I almost made this same point earlier today......


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 26, 2015)

here's an idea:
if you buy an original that no one else has go ahead and share with us please.
if you are buying a reproduction that can be had reasonably, and is readily available then maybe you should let the seller recoup what he has in literature and not share it here.

many years ago I ran into a similar issue here when I began taking stuff from Nostalgic.net and other places on the web, and cleaned it up and removed the watermarks and posted it here. my argument was that it was posted openly and freely on the web, what did it matter if I downloaded it and reposted it. I still kinda feel that way on stuff found on the web. but this is something the owner bought and paid for and is selling copies of. let him make his money back. this is especially true in this case. Scott has been very generous with his literature, his parts, and his website.


----------



## bikiba (Aug 26, 2015)

catfish said:


> I spent over $100 for two catalogs this month alone. From other CABERs.




ok so $100 bucks. if we get people on the site to pony up $100+, you keep the originals and lets scan them and share it with every one else? I would chip in and I don't even know what catalogues they are... I hope they begin with pent and end with house


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 26, 2015)

All very valid points. Fair enough, I will not share it. And for the record, I was not aware of who he was until mentioned here. It was another Fleabay name.

Btw, I certainly do hope that none of you download movies and music.


----------



## bikiba (Aug 26, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> here's an idea:
> if you buy an original that no one else has go ahead and share with us please.
> if you are buying a reproduction that can be had reasonably, and is readily available then maybe you should let the seller recoup what he has in literature and not share it here.
> 
> many years ago I ran into a similar issue here when I began taking stuff from Nostalgic.net and other places on the web, and cleaned it up and removed the watermarks and posted it here. my argument was that it was posted openly and freely on the web, what did it matter if I downloaded it and reposted it. I still kinda feel that way on stuff found on the web. but this is something the owner bought and paid for and is selling copies of. let him make his money back. this is especially true in this case. Scott has been very generous with his literature, his parts, and his website.



it actually depends on who owns the copyright...what year it was produced etc etc. I would think no one on this site owns the copyrights to any of these works. 
http://www.socialmediaexaminer.com/copyright-fair-use-and-how-it-works-for-online-images/


----------



## chitown (Aug 26, 2015)

bikiba said:


> it actually depends on who owns the copyright...what year it was produced etc etc.




Hathitrust Digital library goes up to 1922-3. After that, you have to be an institutional partner to view later scans.

My favorite collection there is the Motorcycle Illustrated issues (ALL scanable text too!). For any fan of teens Motorcycle or Bicycle lit, this is the motherload for online research! 

http://catalog.hathitrust.org/Record/008608578


----------



## bikiba (Aug 26, 2015)

chitown said:


> Hathitrust Digital library goes up to 1922-3. After that, you have to be an institutional partner to view later scans.
> 
> My favorite collection there is the Motorcycle Illustrated issues (ALL scanable text too!). For any fan of teens Motorcycle or Bicycle lit, this is the motherload for online research!
> 
> http://catalog.hathitrust.org/Record/008608578




I believe that date is when they instituted the copyright laws as we know them... Anything before that date was open season. Then there is a year in the 1970s as well. I did some research on this topic and reached out to someone on the cabe who had printed things for sale and didn't get a reply back.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 26, 2015)

bikiba said:


> it actually depends on who owns the copyright...what year it was produced etc etc. I would think no one on this site owns the copyrights to any of these works.
> http://www.socialmediaexaminer.com/copyright-fair-use-and-how-it-works-for-online-images/




I agree that these copyrights don't belong to anyone now selling them, what I was suggesting was that out of respect we might allow that there are those who share with us who don't have to. these catalogs cost to buy and then there's the cost and time of preparing them for print, and the actual cost of printing. I reprinted several Huffman catalogs years ago and let me tell you, they cost $20 each and I sold them for $25.
no one is suggesting Scott or anyone else holds the copyright, but that they do have some interest in not having them posted here until they at least recoup some of the cost of providing them.


----------



## bikiba (Aug 26, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> I agree that these copyrights don't belong to anyone now selling them, what I was suggesting was that out of respect we might allow that there are those who share with us who don't have to. these catalogs cost to buy and then there's the cost and time of preparing them for print, and the actual cost of printing. I reprinted several Huffman catalogs years ago and let me tell you, they cost $20 each and I sold them for $25.
> no one is suggesting Scott or anyone else holds the copyright, but that they do have some interest in not having them posted here until they at least recoup some of the cost of providing them.




I agree 100%. I am even willing to contribute and just get an online copy. I don't even need it printed or cleaned up


----------



## slick (Aug 26, 2015)

If anyone paid big bucks for ANY catalog, we should have to chip in for it. They keep the original, we get the copy. Why should they have to share it here for free? Like buying a Ferrari and handing the keys around to all your friends just because they are your friends so they can get the enjoyment of it for nothing?? Smh....


----------

